# Roasted Garbanzo Beans



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Has anyone served these and what would this go with? Alone, pita chips, bagel chips, baguette slices? I found a recipe with chili powder and then to bake on a cookie sheet. Any other recipes worth sharing? I love chick peas and have been looking for different recipes for these little goodies.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just made a chickpea soup, that came out scrumptious. If you want the instructions, give a shout.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

I have actually been looking for a chick pea soup. Please share!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sure thing, Singer:

*CHICKPEA SOUP*
*1 ½ cups chickpeas 1 med onion, chopped*
*½ cup carrots, chopped ½ cup celery, chopped*
*2-3 garlic cloves, crushed 1 tbls olive oil*
*1 tsp coriander seed ½ tsp cumin seed *
*Salt & pepper to taste 1 ½ qts chicken stock (approx)*

*Soak chickpeas overnight. Drain and reserve. Dry roast seeds, and crush in mortar.*

*In the oil, sauté the onions, carrots, and celery until onions are translucent. Add garlic and sauté 1 minute more. Add chickpeas, cumin, and coriander. Sauté one minute more. Add salt and pepper.*
*Add chicken stock, bring to boil, lower heat, and simmer until chickpeas are very soft. *

*Reserve about 1/3 chickpeas. Put rest of solids and the stock in a blender, working it batches if necessary, and blend until smooth. Return to pot, along with reserved whole chickpeas, and heat just to boiling point, adjusting seasonings as needed.*

*Serving option: Dice and sauté chorizo until heated through. Place some sausage cubes in bottom of soup bowl. Cover with the hot soup. *

Here are a few more chickpea recipes:

*EGYPTIAN CHICKPEA AND PUMPKIN FRITTERS*
*1 cup chickpeas, soaked overnight 1 lb+ pumpkin, peeled & chunked\*
*8 garlic cloves Oil for roasting*
*2 tsp ground turmeric 1 tbls cumin seed, ground fine*
*1 tbls coriander seeds, ground fine 1 tbls garam masala*
*1 tsp ground chili flakes 2 tsp ajowan seed, ground fine*
*1 ½ cups all purpose flour 5 tsp baking powder*
*2 tsp salt 3 tbls plain yogurt*

*Cook chickpeas until softened. Let cool.*

*Preheat oven to 400F. Place the pumpkin and unpeeled garlic in a roasting pan with a little oil and roast 45-60 minutes until soft. Remove from the oven and set aside. Lower temp to 350F.*

*Put the chickpeas in a food processor and pulse until roughly chopped. Transfer to a large bowl. Add the pumpkin, peeled garlic, and remaining ingredients. Using hands, mix everything together, roughly mashing pumpkin in the process.*

*Form into small balls. Place on an oil tray and flatten slightly. Back until slightly browned and crisp, 15-20 minutes. Serve warm with yogurt and lemon wedges.*

_Adapted from Michal Haines' "The Spice Kitchen."_

*MARINATED CHICKPEA SALAD*

*¼ cup extra virgin olive oil 2 tbls sweet onion, sliced thin*
*2 tbls red bell pepper, diced 2 tbls parsley, minced*
*2 tbls red wine vinegar 1 tbls capers, drained*
*1 garlic clove, minced 2 cups cooked chickpeas*
*Kosher or sea salt Black pepper*
*1 hard-cooked egg yolk, crumbled*

*Whisk together the olive oil, onion, red pepper, parsley, vinegar, capers and garlic in a serving bowl. Stir in chickpeas and season with salt & pepper. Let stand one hour at room temp. Sprinkle with egg.*

_From Penelope Casas' "One Pot Spanish_

*CHICKPEA SALAD WITH RED ONIONS AND TOMATO*

*1 cup dry chickpeas 1 large tomato, chopped*
*3 tbls red onion, chopped ½ cup chopped parsley*
*2 garlic cloves, minced 3 tbls olive oil*
*1 tbls lemon juice salt & pepper to taste*

*Soak garbanzos overnight. Cook in water to cover, until tender, about 40 minutes.*

*In a large bowl combine the chickpeas, red onion, garlic, tomato, parsley, olive oil, lemon juice, salt & pepper. Chill for 2 hours before serving. Adjust seasoning as necessary.*


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Unlike the others, I have not made this one. So offer no opinion. It comes from Michael Symon's brand new book, "Live To Cook."

*Chickpeas and Skordalia*

2 cups 1.2-inch cubed crustless day-old bread
1 cup whole milk
4 garlic cloves
¾ cup extra virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
1 cup cooked chickpeas
3 tbls chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
Grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
1 cup almonds, toasted.

Cover the bread with the milk and let it soak for 30 minutes.

Using your hands, wring excess milk from the bread (reserve the milk) and put the bread in a blender with the garlic, lemon juice, almonds, olive oil, and a three-finger pinch of salt. Puree this mixture until smooth, adding some of the reserved milk to bring it to a thick, hummus-like consistency. Transfer to a bowl and stir in the chickpeas. Taste for seasoning, adding more salt if needed. Stir in the parsley and lemon zest before serving.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Roasted chickpeas are a staple snack for South Beach Diet dieters- like me and my physician. This is from The South Beach Diet Cookbook by Arthur Agatston, M.D.:

Roasted Chickpeas (garbanzo beans)

1 can (14-19 ounces) chickpeas, rinsed and drained

Preheat the oven to 350F. Spread the chickpeas on an ungreased baking sheet in a single layer. Bakd for 50 minutes, or until browned and crisp enough to rattle.

Note: I've sprinkled them with various seasonings (chili powder, cumin, etc.) 
Another note: they can be addictive!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thought I'd use them as a "crouton" in a mediterranean salad.

romain or other lettuce
parsley, loads coarsely chopped
sliced cucumber
sliced radishes (optional)
tomatoes....again optional
*the roasted chickpeas

lemon, garlic, evo, oregano dressing.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

question about the chickpeas.
for the soup, can they be canned?
I don't have dried but will get if the answer is no.

thanks, sounds delicious, I love GB


----------

